# Rücktransport Riva



## gk524 (15. Juli 2003)

Hallo an alle Transalper!

Wir (das sind 7 PAX) sind letzte Woche Garmisch - Riva gefahren. Für die Hälfte der Gruppe war es bereits die zweite TA.
Wie auch beim letzten Mal wollten wir Riva-Roveretto (Rad) Roveretto-Brenner (Zug) Brenner-Innsbruck (Rad) Innsbruck-Garmisch (Zug) 
zurücklegen. In Innsbruck war leider Endstation.
Bei der Abfahrt vom Brenner haben wir irgendwo fünf Minuten verloren (Gegenwind nicht unterschätzen!) und haben unseren Anschlusszug verpasst. Die Dame am Schalter hat gemeint die nächste Verbindung (IBK-Garm.) geht in 2 Stunden. Was sie uns nicht gesagt hat war, dass bis Ende Sept. Schienenersatzverkehr (Bus) und der keine Räder mitnimmt! Die nächste Möglichkeit wäre wiederum 2 Stunden später. Aus 12:30 wäre dann plötzlich 16:30 geworden!

Lange Rede kurzer Sinn. Wir haben uns nach 2 Std. für ein Taxi entschieden welches pro Kopf dann BILLIGER als die Bahn mit Rad war.
Die Nummer von dem Taxifahrere hab ich auch (allerdings nicht greifbar im Moment), werde ich noch posten.

ALSO vergeßt die Bahn von IBK-Garmisch am besten mit dem Taxi (direkt vor dem HBHF !!!!!

cu
geORG


----------



## Baikabaer (15. Juli 2003)

Hallo Georg,
wie teuer war das Taxi ungefähr?

Servus,
Roland


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MikeMcFly (15. Juli 2003)

Hi Georg,

wir planen von Roveretto direkt bis nach München zu fahren. 

Gibt's zwischen Brenner und Innsbruck eine nicht zu verpassende Bike-Strecke oder weshalb der Aufwand?

Gruß
Mike


----------



## gk524 (15. Juli 2003)

Erster Preis waren 85.- mit Verhandlungsgeschick von wegen werd ein wenig im Forum Werbung machen ;-) waren es dann 80.-
Fassungsvermögen, schätze werden schon 6 ev. 7 reinpassen

@MikeMcFly: nein so spannend fand ich die Abfahrt vom Brenner auch wieder nicht war ja nur Strasse. Alternative Zug hätte wieder extra gekostet und ist mit Wartezeit am Brenner verbunden.
Warum nicht direkt nach München? Weil wir von Garmisch gestartet sind und aus Frankfurt, München, Thüringen, Wien (über Innsbruck) aus 5 verschiedenen Ecken angereist sind und somit auch Start und Endpunkt in Garmisch (auto) haben wollten.

cu
geORG


----------



## MikeMcFly (15. Juli 2003)

Ok. Besten Dank!


----------



## Fubbes (15. Juli 2003)

@gk524
Das ist ja übel 
Seit ihr mit den Bikes im Taxi gefahren oder ohne? Letzteres bedeutet ja, dass man dann mit dem Auto noch von GP oder Mittenwald nach Innsbruck muss, um die Räder zu holen.
Ich glaube, dann geht es schneller, direkt mit dem Bike von Innsbruck nach Mittenwald zu fahren.

Daniel


----------



## gk524 (15. Juli 2003)

nein überhaupt kein Problem. Vorderrad raus und rein damit. Ging prima!

georg


----------



## socke (21. Juli 2003)

hi leute,

sind letzte woche mit dem zug (roveretto - gramisch) von unserer transalp zurückgekehrt. da hat sich dieses jahr einiges geändert.
die letzten jahre gab es zwei direkte züge nach münchen. der eine um ca. 07:00 uhr, der andere um ca. 22:00 uhr. beide züge gibt es nicht mehr. noch schlimmer: sämtliche direkte züge nehmen keine räder mehr mit. d.h. mit dem regionalzug zum brenner. dann umsteigen/warten oder per rad nach insbruck.


----------



## spOOky fish (21. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von socke _
> *hi leute,
> 
> sind letzte woche mit dem zug (roveretto - gramisch) von unserer transalp zurückgekehrt. da hat sich dieses jahr einiges geändert.
> die letzten jahre gab es zwei direkte züge nach münchen. der eine um ca. 07:00 uhr, der andere um ca. 22:00 uhr. beide züge gibt es nicht mehr. noch schlimmer: sämtliche direkte züge nehmen keine räder mehr mit. d.h. mit dem regionalzug zum brenner. dann umsteigen/warten oder per rad nach insbruck. *



vom brenner richtung innsbruck gibts nur noch 2 züge/tag die räder befördern .
andersrum siehts besser aus, nur nützt einem das nix.


----------



## Fubbes (28. Juli 2003)

Ich bin gestern mit dem Zug von Rovereto nach Mittenwald. 
Zuerst mal die gute Nachricht: von Innsbruck nach München (über Seefeld/Mittenwald) fahren Züge, also kein Buspendelverkehr bis September, wie gk524 schrieb.
Ab Rovereto: 8:31
An Brenner: 10:50
Ab Brenner: ca. 12:25
An Innsbruck: nach 12:35
Ab Innsbruck: 12:35, 13:35 (nur nach Scharnitz), 14:35
Nach kurzer Rast am Brenner sind wir in 65 min mit dem Rad nach Innsbruck (37 km) und haben sogar noch den 12:35 Zug erwischt. Zu zweit geht das ganz gut, weil man Windschatten fahren kann. 
Um 13:30 waren wir etwa in Mittenwald. 
Es gibt auch noch direkte Züge bis nach München (über Kufstein), aber nur an Werktagen.
Die ganzen Zugverbindungen kann man sich auf der Touristinfo in Riva erfragen.

Daniel


----------



## chickenjump (4. Juli 2007)

hallo mal ne Frage an "Fubbes" (oder vielleicht weiß es auch jemand anderes)......wir wollten an einem Weekend zurückfahren.....was bezahlt man denn für eine solche Bahnfahrt von Riva nach Mittenwald (mit bike)?

..würd mich echt freuen wenn du mir antwortest....

tschaui


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Elmar Neßler (4. Juli 2007)

antworte ich mal für fubbes:

11-12 EUR rovereto - brenner inkl. biketicket im regionalzug,

z.b. 08.37 - 10.50
z.b. 12.37 - 14.50

tickets für rovereto - brenner kann man in rovereto direkt am automaten kaufen, bissl durchklicken und geld einwerfen, fertig. geht also auch ohne den schalterbeamten.

dann ab brenner runterrollen/leicht strampeln bis innsbruck, von da regionalzug bis mittenwald. alternativ am brenner warten, bis ein zug nach innsbruck fährt, in der zeit ist man aber längst nach unten geradelt. gut 40 km, quasi kein hm, 1:15 h wenn man halbwegs zügig strampelt.

kosten für die zugfahrt innsbruck - mittenwald weiss ich nicht auswendig, kostet aber nicht die welt.

tickets innsbruck - mittenwald am besten in innsbruck hbf kaufen, es gibt auch gruppenrabatte ab 3 leute und wenn man noch eine bahncard für deutschland hat, wird's noch mal ein bissl billiger.

ansonsten stehen alle die infos auch bei:

www.bahn.de

www.oebb.at

www.trenitalia.it


----------



## Kochertobi (28. Juli 2007)

Hallo an alle Transalper!!
Ich mach vom ende August ne Transalp und will am Sonntag den 2.September zurückfahren.
Wir Starten in Garmisch aber ich komm aus Stuttgart und somit wär doch das geschikteste wenn ich von Rovereto direkt nach München fahr und von dort dann weiter nach Stuttgart.
Aber da nun einige berichtet haben das von Rovereto schlechte verbindungen nach München gibt hab ich mal gesucht und war heut bei der bahn und der beamte hat mir gesagt ich habs auch schriftlich dass von rovereto nach münchen alle 2 std ein EC fähr direkt nach münchen ohne umzusteigen in ca 4:40 std. Aber er kann mir kein fahrrad reservieren aobohls im internet steht??versteh ich au ned!! naja er hat gesagt man soll des über die italiener machen. So also ich hab dann heut mal auf der Homepage der italienischen Staatsbahn geschaut und infos gefunden dass sie eig echt bikefreundlich wären obwohl des hier im forum ja ned so aussieht. Also die haben geschrieben das man bei dem EC-Zug durch zahlung von 10 Euro fahrräder mitnehmen kann. Über die nationale grenzen hinaus. Nur jetzt is mein problem des mirt der krte kaufen über die seite is echt kompliziert aber ich kann sie auch in Deutschland kaufen aber jetzt is meine frage ob ich dann morgens in Rovereto für n 10er mir sone fahrradkarte kaufen kann weil des geht ja in Deutschland ned. Also die Karte von Rovereto nach München kostet ca 63 euro und dauert hat nu 4:40 min wenn ich da mit so einzelnen regio zügen fahr bin ich ja ewig unterwegs. Und bis München bin ich au bei den 60 Euro.
Was soll ich nun machen:
-Gibt es bessere verbindungen nach München oder gleich Stuttgart?
-Fahrradmitnahme durch 10eurozahlung bei EC-Zug gesichert??
-Fahrrad verpacken in ROSE-Gepäcktasche(is dann au ned größer als n koffer und geschäftsleute müssen au ned mehr zahlen??)
-Ist schon jemand mit dem Direkten Zug EC gefahren 
Vielen Dank
Grüße


----------



## Kochertobi (28. Juli 2007)

nommal kleine Frage: ist es zu schaffen vom Brenner ab 10:50-Innsbruck 12:38 mit dem bike zu fahren weil ich hab des mal alles durchgerechnet des mit den EC lohnt sich ned ich faht jetzt von Rovereto-Brenner fÃ¼r 11-12â¬ dann brenner-Innsbruck mit m bike wenns geht des ist meine frage ansonsten 6,6â¬ und lang warten  dann weiter von innsbruck-GarmischfÃ¼r 13,2â¬ und Garmisch-Suttgart fÃ¼r 33â¬ Sonderangebot (
die frage is halt schafft man des in 1:48 std vom Brenner nach Innsbruck??
Ãbrigens Fahrkarten kauf ich alle Hier in Deutschland vor der Tour


----------



## midodae (29. Juli 2007)

Kochertobi schrieb:


> Hallo an alle Transalper!!
> Ich mach vom ende August ne Transalp und will am Sonntag den 2.September zurückfahren.
> Wir Starten in Garmisch aber ich komm aus Stuttgart und somit wär doch das geschikteste wenn ich von Rovereto direkt nach München fahr und von dort dann weiter nach Stuttgart.
> Aber da nun einige berichtet haben das von Rovereto schlechte verbindungen nach München gibt hab ich mal gesucht und war heut bei der bahn und der beamte hat mir gesagt ich habs auch schriftlich dass von rovereto nach münchen alle 2 std ein EC fähr direkt nach münchen ohne umzusteigen in ca 4:40 std. Aber er kann mir kein fahrrad reservieren aobohls im internet steht??versteh ich au ned!! naja er hat gesagt man soll des über die italiener machen. So also ich hab dann heut mal auf der Homepage der italienischen Staatsbahn geschaut und infos gefunden dass sie eig echt bikefreundlich wären obwohl des hier im forum ja ned so aussieht. Also die haben geschrieben das man bei dem EC-Zug durch zahlung von 10 Euro fahrräder mitnehmen kann. Über die nationale grenzen hinaus. Nur jetzt is mein problem des mirt der krte kaufen über die seite is echt kompliziert aber ich kann sie auch in Deutschland kaufen aber jetzt is meine frage ob ich dann morgens in Rovereto für n 10er mir sone fahrradkarte kaufen kann weil des geht ja in Deutschland ned. Also die Karte von Rovereto nach München kostet ca 63 euro und dauert hat nu 4:40 min wenn ich da mit so einzelnen regio zügen fahr bin ich ja ewig unterwegs. Und bis München bin ich au bei den 60 Euro.
> ...



Kannst ja auch mal bei www.alpin-bike.de schauen..
Die sind 20 km von Stuttgart entfernt und haben u.a. einen Shuttle-Service zum/vom Gardasee.

Gruss midodae


----------



## Fubbes (29. Juli 2007)

Kochertobi schrieb:


> nommal kleine Frage: ist es zu schaffen vom Brenner ab 10:50-Innsbruck 12:38 mit dem bike zu fahren weil ich hab des mal alles durchgerechnet des mit den EC lohnt sich ned ich faht jetzt von Rovereto-Brenner für 11-12 dann brenner-Innsbruck mit m bike wenns geht des ist meine frage ansonsten 6,6 und lang warten  dann weiter von innsbruck-Garmischfür 13,2 und Garmisch-Suttgart für 33 Sonderangebot (
> die frage is halt schafft man des in 1:48 std vom Brenner nach Innsbruck??
> Übrigens Fahrkarten kauf ich alle Hier in Deutschland vor der Tour



Vom Brenner nach Innsbruck kannst du in einer Stunde schaffen, wenn du nicht alleine bist. Sonst sind es eher 1:15, denn es herrscht immer Gegenwind.
Kauf die Karten *nicht* in D. Es ist meist günstiger am Bahnhof vor Ort. 

Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## Elmar Neßler (31. Juli 2007)

grrrrrrr, dämlicher gegenwind gestern!

in rovereto morgens noch sonnig und schön warm, je näher wir zum brenne  kamen, umso wolkiger. oben am brenner dann so 15 grad, windig und immer wieder leichte schauer bei der abfahrt

haben 1:15 h reine fahrzeit zu zweit gebraucht, allerdings mit fully und plattgesessenem hintern. mit hardtail und etwas besser trainiert sind wir schon zu viert in 1:05 h runter gedüst. gestern ging aber nicht mehr wegen gegenwind.

wir haben um 12:43 einen regionalzug gen kufstein erwischt. ich habe jedoch gut 15 minuten am schalter in innsbruck gestanden, bis ich dran war. von daher sind die 1:48 h schon noch ausreichend, aber man sollte bergab schon gasgeben und nicht bummeln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kochertobi (1. August 2007)

alles klar vielen dank euch allen


----------



## easymtbiker (1. August 2007)

hm, bin noch nie mit dem zug gefahren, hab aber nur schlechtes gehört... und habs daher auch nicht vor.

ich bevorzuge das hier:
ulpbike
ok, nachteil: fährt nur samstags und auch nur bis garmisch (wir durften aber das letzte mal auch in innsbruck aussteigen, auch wenn der busfahrer erst mal getobt hat...)


----------



## MTBBrian (16. November 2009)

2010 gibt es endlich wieder mehr durchgehende EC von Rovereto nach MÃ¼nchen, die FahrrÃ¤der mitnehmen: 7:47 Uhr; 9:47 Uhr und 15:47 Uhr...
Die Fahrradkarten sollte man aber vielleicht schon in Deutschland kaufen, das wird bestimmt voll am Wochenende...naja, die Fahrkarte dann ja auch gleich, dann kriegt man das ganze immerhin fÃ¼r 49,-â¬ nach MÃ¼nchen. 
Find ich gut!


----------



## dustpuppy (20. November 2009)

MTBBrian schrieb:


> 2010 gibt es endlich wieder mehr durchgehende EC von Rovereto nach München, die Fahrräder mitnehmen: 7:47 Uhr; 9:47 Uhr und 15:47 Uhr...
> Die Fahrradkarten sollte man aber vielleicht schon in Deutschland kaufen, das wird bestimmt voll am Wochenende...naja, die Fahrkarte dann ja auch gleich, dann kriegt man das ganze immerhin für 49,- nach München.
> Find ich gut!


Das wäre zu schön um wahr zu sein. Kann man das irgendwo nachlesen?


----------



## bluemuc (20. November 2009)

www.bahn.de


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (20. November 2009)

Wir sind auch von Innsbruck nach München mit dem Zug gefahren, überhaupt kein Problem.
Von Rovereto zum Brenner fahren ja genug Züge und das zu sehr fairen Preisen (da soll noch einer über die Bahn in Italien meckern).
Mit einmal Umsteigen in Franzenfeste vom italienischen in den österreichischen Zug kann man auch später am Tag noch von Rovereto aus fahren, ist zwar kein Zug der offiziell Räder mitnimmt, aber sie werfen einen auch nicht vorm Brenner raus.

Bahn.de würde ich net empfehlen, außer das Geld ist einem egal... aber dann ist einem auch die Zeit egal und man kann gleich mit dem Rad wieder zurück 

Aber super, dass ab 2010 endlich eine vernünftige Verbindung nach München möglich ist


----------



## Tommy1079 (11. August 2011)

Hallo Leute.

Wir d.h. mein Bruder und ich haben ein kleines Problem.

Wir fahren am 21.8. von Scharnitz nach Riva. Am 30.8. soll es zurück gehen.

Da unser Kumpel, der eigentlich runterkommen wollte und uns zurückholen  wollte, leider aus beruflichen Gründen absagen musste, haben wir das  Problem der ausgebuchten Bikeshuttles.

Einen neuen Shuttle-service zu buchen würde ca 350 (4Pers.) kosten.
Sind zu der Zeit (30.8.) noch welche von Euch in Riva die das gleiche Problem haben?

Oder hat noch wer 2 Plätze frei auf dem Weg nach Mittenwald mit selbstverständlicher Beteiligung an Spritkosten etc.

Bin über jede sinnvolle Antwort dankbar.

Gruss
Tommy


----------



## Floh (12. August 2011)

Nach München ist nie ein Problem, allerdings Fernzug und deswegen teurer und mit mehr Aufwand fürs Fahrradmitnehmen verbunden.
Wir wollten wie so viele andere nach Garmisch zurück zu unserem Auto, und von Innsbruck über München nach Garmisch kostet ein paar Stunden extra.

Richtig ist, wenn man den 8:31 ab Rovereto nicht erwischt wird es blöd mit den Anschlüssen.
Im Regionalzug vom Brenner nach Innsbruck haben wir uns mit zwei anderen Bikern die wir vorher nicht kannten ein Gruppenticket geteilt, das waren 35 Euro für alle vier zusammen.


----------



## Tommy1079 (13. August 2011)

So, nochmals allen, die mir weitergeholfen haben, oder helfen wollten, vielen Dank.
Wir haben tatsächlich noch kurzfristig ein Shuttle am 30.08. gefunden, welches noch genau 2 Plätze frei hat. 
Jetzt kann die Transalp ganz entspannt beginnen ;-)

Grüßle......Kette rechts!
Tommy


----------

